# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Concrete pool cost

## Mello

I'm looking at putting in a 16m long x 2m wide lap pool on the gold coast - haven't got any quotes yet as it's a bit early but was wondering whether anyone has an idea of a ballpark sum for a concrete pool with rendered or pebblecrete finish. 
Cheers,
Mello

----------


## gsouth

too many variables to even give you an estimate... some of the things we found that made the quotes vary: 
Access to the site - the size of excavator drastically changes the quote
Rock? If you hit any it's mostly NOT covered in quotes (ours allowed for 10m then we had to pay)
Cartage - most quotes will cover cartage of excavation within x KM's of the site - if they need to dump it further then it costs more
Corners - how many corners and intricate bits and pieces do you want in the pool
Other services: Council submission, sparkey, plumber for sewer connection etc
Finish - there's pebblecrete and there's pebblecrete 
Best bet is to call 4 or 5 pool companies to come out - have a rough sketch of what you want and have them come up with a quote. Of course, most of the quotes will explain the exclusions, but get them spelled out if not...

----------


## Jo West

I am dont know if this really is of any value to you beause I am sure that Gsouth is right about it being very variable... but I had a quote for a concrete lap pool of about the same length. I only got one quote to get a rough idea. It was about $70,000, but by the time I added all the other things I had to have (like fencing, water tank, cover, a row of pavers around it etc). It was more like $100,000. I didnt go ahead and I also didnt get any other quotes so I cant tell you how realistic that was. Hope that helps !

----------


## sundancewfs

Check out Thermacell They have made pools from ICF http://www.thermacell.com.au/index.p...d=92&Itemid=85

----------

